# Be Carefull out there



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/27/weat...DYgyFoWEJ6Sit_0zMtmRc15q9eFrmraTcg1Jn7czbPwqc


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Might be a bit bumpy for trolling, should be able to get a good drift going though.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Dont worry, someone will chime in and say their 14' aluminum with a 9.9 on it will handle em just fine.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^^ waiting on that ^^^^^


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been in 20 ftrs - you just need to know how to drive your boat......


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> ^^^^^ waiting on that ^^^^^


^^^ well there ya go..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll take my kayak it's fine lol


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Only calling for 3 to fours at the western basin I bet it'l still be muddy though. Me in the central basin my rig is stayin in the garage. Would be cool to stand on shore and see 20 foot seas


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what I wanted to do yesterday but not in a white out


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I’ve been in 20.5 ft’ers, coming in backwards in reverse, back trolling on the way in.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> Dont worry, someone will chime in and say their 14' aluminum with a 9.9 on it will handle em just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I have seen some Amish guys go out in a skinny 14' tiller boat into some waves I wouldn't even think about going out in my 19' boat. They would have 3 guys in it from back to front. Crazy stuff


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> ^^^ well there ya go..


I knew it.. I knew it.. I knew it...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

These are actual pictures of monster waves on Lake Erie. Anyone here that thinks he has a boat that can, or knows how to operate thru this, is a better man then me...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh our 21' 1980 Galaxy will make that no problem


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Cool pictures. Nice to see from shore. I'v been out in 12-14's and it took 3 days for my butt to unpucker enough to poop


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Those are only 10 footers ,


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I’ve been in 20.5 ft’ers, coming in backwards in reverse, back trolling on the way in.


yea, well I didn't even get wet in MY boat


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

you just have to know how to hit them right. Lol


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

you can tell we are not able to get out, come on calm seas and warmer weather.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Should of put it on top of the wave lol


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Just skip across the tops right?


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Popspastime said:


> These are actual pictures of monster waves on Lake Erie. Anyone here that thinks he has a boat that can, or knows how to operate thru this, is a better man then me...
> View attachment 344203
> View attachment 344205


That's what you call walleye chop!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

crap the wave surge would keep trippin my dips, and sink my boards. and if and when ya made it back ya would need a new steering wheel, cause it would be bent from terror ,


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Kevin05 said:


> View attachment 344339
> 
> you just have to know how to hit them right. Lol


Now that’s a good one right there! Funny. You shoulda put it pulling a skier.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone going to go Tom? We are thinking of putting in Huron and try to get to north side of Kelly’s hoping to see a sat pic today to see how muddy it is.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty muddy out of Cleveland but with a west wind.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

PDNaz said:


> you can tell we are not able to get out, come on calm seas and warmer weather.


You got that right. And I just had back surgery. Can’t drive or lift over 2 lbs for 3 weeks. So cooped up with and at mercy of “The Misses”

I’m actually hoping for crappy weather so I won’t feel bad about what I am missing!


----------



## johnjbach (Mar 29, 2012)

My couch when its in my living room can survive 20 footers


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i always ask my buds when we go out should we fold it in half on the way out or on the way in....leaped off a wave last year and thought the 90 on my 17 ftr was goin ballistic when the prop cleared the water lol wowser


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

if ya got a whaler wave dont matter one bit.................................


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Fishinaddict said:


> if ya got a whaler wave dont matter one bit.................................


remember, you can saw a whaler in half and ride the back half back in a hurricaine...........


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

whalers are awesome i had a 14ftr and a 12, both great boats, shot the 12 straight up in the air once and it threw me out, when it landed it was still good , i got in and kept goin.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

unsinkable legend


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So do you think a 54" trolling motor should be good on that lake?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Now this stuff is funny - I was going to ask if the water would be dirty


----------



## Stephen Spencer (Aug 23, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Oh our 21' 1980 Galaxy will make that no problem


My 1952 heart wouldn't stand a chance!!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

*I'm ready for anything. **B**ring it! 










*


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Dont worry, someone will chime in and say their 14' aluminum with a 9.9 on it will handle em just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


As "Dirty Harry" said "A man has to know his limitations"!!!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If you boat fish long enough your gonna do something " chancey" and I've been boat fishing a long long time so I outta know. LOL


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

joekacz said:


> If you boat fish long enough your gonna do something " chancey" and I've been boat fishing a long long time so I outta know. LOL


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

We made it back to the harbor in the Dunkirk Walleye contest. Winds picked up to 30 MPH and our 21 foot Crestliner was going almost vertical going into the waves at 6MPH. Ranger Boats were gurgling their engines at vertical and one Ranger tipped over when a 400 pound co fisherman decided he wanted to go out. You have to keep your boat loaded evenly or they roll over. After another boat hauled him out of the water, he complained they bruised his ribs dragging him into their boat. Be careful out there.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Another scary incident was when we were entering the south Buffalo gap in eight foot following sea, a previous wave bounced back off the break water and came together with an incoming wave and was over 12 foot when we hit it. Both of us were washed back to end up on top of the engine but we got up and made it in.


----------

